# Wanted: cockerpoo



## Piddleypops (Sep 2, 2013)

Our cat died last year and the house seems so lonely. As my husband and I were brought up with dogs we have decided the time is right to get one. After accosting many dog owners in the street and talking to them about their pets, we have decided a cockerpoo is our preferred breed especially as we have two children aged 8 and 3. 

However, I was shocked to find how expensive they were from breeders. I'm not suggesting for a minute that people give them away but we really can't afford much above £250. We have also looked at alternative breeds such as spoodles and jackapoodles. 

If anyone knows of one of any of these dogs needing a new home, please let me know. I can appreciate that they are rarely seen in rescue centres as they are just so lovely. We are in north Kent but are prepared to travel a reasonable distance if necessary.

Here's hoping!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you check out Preloved they are sometimes advertised for rehoming on there...if I see anything I"ll let you know x 
A friend of mine has a Jackadoode and he's lovely and also a Cockaschon another lovely dog x


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Try the Cockerpoo Club of GB - I know they re-home dogs and take them in for foster care.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

It's a long shot but you could try this. 

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/cockapoo-rescue-rehoming--respite-care.html


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

If you are willing to get an older Cockapoo, then you may have some luck. But even rescue will charge a fee. Some as much as $400 depending on the age.

When I looking at rescues in Florida, I could find "older" Cockapoo's, but not puppies. Next to impossible to find them in a rescue or pound. Plus the young to older ones, "may" come with problems that you don't know about. *But then you could luck with a great dog...*

Good Luck!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry didn't realise you were US!


----------



## Piddleypops (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not, I live in Kent, England. 

May have to go back to my settings and see what I've done. Oops!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Piddleypops said:


> I'm not, I live in Kent, England.
> 
> May have to go back to my settings and see what I've done. Oops!!


You havent done anything...I think it's Kim post that made Jenson think you were from the good old US of A xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I keep looking at this boy who was advertised yesterday on Preloved...

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/108965134/cockapoo-dog.html

He's more expensive but it does say its negotiable. 

He reminds me so much of Dudley...

Obviously no idea re history etc.

Good luck in your search

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh he looks like he's in a kennel, either a pup they didnt sell or they were planning on studding him but for some reason changed their minds x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> I keep looking at this boy who was advertised yesterday on Preloved...
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/108965134/cockapoo-dog.html
> 
> ...


 such a sad advert. It looks to me as though he lives in a garage full of sawdust. wish i could offer him a home


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I know..it is so sad 

He looks such a lovely boy too .... Love his wee face .

I read that he was in the family home...doesn't look much like it and that he's neutered, who knows. 

I hope he finds a decent forever home soon 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I keep looking at this boy who was advertised yesterday on Preloved...
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/108965134/cockapoo-dog.html
> 
> ...


I would take him in a second. Why oh why am I not over there? Hardly any snow and more cockapoos. Better breeders for sure. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Opps sorry if I confused people....


----------



## Piddleypops (Sep 2, 2013)

Makes me really angry when you see things like that. How much does a little bit of love and affection cost?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor little guy... It's heartbreaking... Someone have him!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Opps sorry if I confused people....


It's that accent of yours :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Poor little pup,hope he finds a home soon.I wish more people would do their homework before getting a puppy then perhaps there would be less adverts like this xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Piddleypops said:


> Makes me really angry when you see things like that. How much does a little bit of love and affection cost?


It would be lovely if you we're able to find a loving poo in need of a loving new home like this one....... Only 7 months old, he's still a puppy
Keep us posted on your search


----------



## Jdean (Feb 2, 2013)

He looks soo sad


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

oh my, he looks so sad, it seems like he lives in some sort of garage :-( why do people do this? 

To the original post : cockapoo's are pricey, but I think you pay for the quality, dna testing and all the other relevant health testing the parents go through + love and care from the breeder, but I've also seen on petsforhome not so good breeders, who don't do health testing etc charge alot, I guess they just want to make easy money. We were prepared to pay about £800 for our puppy, not saying we could just find the money in our pockets, we had to start start saving up, but even though our puppy will cost bit more than expected, we know we are investing it a happy, healthy and content dog,who will become another member of our family, so it's worth it.  Good luck in your search x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

In reply to Original thread - Supply and demand I'm afraid but yes you definitely want to ensure you are getting a well socialised healthy (all possible checks) puppy for that, however a dog is expensive to keep, especially the vets fee's for jabs, then there are worming treatments flea treatments etc, insurance too. If you have thought about all that then great, it is doubtful you would get a Cockerpoo puppy for the amount you wanted, but there are probably some nice accidental crosses advertised in local papers for that price, I would still try to find out if the breeds had any health problems though.


----------



## Fred69 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Cockapoo for rehoming*

Hi

Are you still looking for a Cockapoo. I have a 2 year old Cockapoo who
I would like to find a loving home for. He is very bouncy. very mischievous
and being on my own, I find him too much to handle. I live in Essex - the
Southend area. I would mainly at this stage like to discuss rehoming with you, without others getting involved. I will try to send you a private message if I can, if you are still interested. Please let me know

Fred69


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Fred69 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you still looking for a Cockapoo. I have a 2 year old Cockapoo who
> I would like to find a loving home for. He is very bouncy. very mischievous
> ...


Hi Fred, I am so sorry you are having to rehome your dog. While it maybe more hassle for you to use a rescue I really recommend that you do!! It will guarantee the safety of your cockapoo and that an appropriate home is found for him.
A rescue will vet any new home and keep a record of where the dog goes. Please do not offer him up for homing through a forum, while ideally a lovely home could be found you run the huge risk of your dog ending up in less than genuine hands! I appreciate what a hard decision this can be but a proper rescue organisation will support you and most importantly do the best for the dog.

PLEASE DO NOT REHOME THROUGH FORUMS OR FREE ADS.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Fred69 - if you are struggling then please contact the Cockapoo Club GB who offer rehoming - they do a marvelous job of looking for a perfect home. Good luck


----------



## Piddleypops (Sep 2, 2013)

Fred69 - have you found a new home for your cockapoo? Just seen your message.


----------

